# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Old Joe's Crab Shack in Warr Acres

## SoonerDave

Was reading that some (all?) Joe's Crab Shack locations across the country were shuttered suddenly and without notice yesterday (apparently) - some even mid-shift?? The parent company filed for bankruptcy back in June and apparently Landry's failed in their attempt to acquire the chain in some action related to the bankruptcy. (Side note: Landry's previously owned Joe's Crab Shack before spinning them off to a private venture capital firm a few years back). 

Have any OKC locations closed? Saw one third-hand social media note that perhaps the NW OKC location had closed, but wasn't sure. 

Not my favorite seafood place by any means - heck, my wife is a much bigger seafood fan in general and crab in particular, but even *she* swore off the place years ago, so it's not necessarily much of a loss from a food perspective...sorry for the folks who may be losing or already have lost jobs there...

----------


## bchris02

Their website still has the I-240 location but no longer has the NW Expressway location.

----------


## stile99

My brother and I were just chatting the other day about how that place used to be good.  The key here being 'used to'.  I'm not sure precisely when, but at one point they seemed to start a slow decline, made a couple attempts to correct it, and then entered an ever-increasing death spiral.  

Interesting side note, this was part of a discussion we were having about a bunch of Ihop and Applebees locations closing (as far as I know, no list has been released so far of which ones), and how people have yet to figure out a way to blame Amazon.  Radio Shack closed, Amazon's fault.  Rue 21 closed, Amazon's fault.  Gordman's closed, Amazon's fault.  Ihop/Applebees/Joe's Crab Shack/Spaghetti Warehouse/Quiznos/Teavana/(need I continue or has the point been made yet?) close, and it's suddenly a mystery.

----------


## Anonymous.

I drove by the NW Expressway location a few days ago and it was either closed or _zero_ people were there, including employees.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Their website still has the I-240 location but no longer has the NW Expressway location.


This one is closed as well.

----------


## SomeGuy

It's not just Joe's Crab shack, a bunch of chain restaurants like Applebee's and Ihop have been closing restaurants left and right lately.

----------


## SoonerDave

> It's not just Joe's Crab shack, a bunch of chain restaurants like Applebee's and Ihop have been closing restaurants left and right lately.


Applebee's just announced plans to close some 150 locations; IHOP 33 or so. Applebee's has been struggling for a while now, never quite finding its footing and fighting very inconsistent per-restaurant performance. I'm just not sure how many folks are binging on pancakes these days, either. As for the former, it's a little disappointing, because I'm no food snob/expert/chef, but Applebees is a pleasant enough family place we visit once in a while. They try too hard to be a hipster bar, I guess, and that vibe never has worked. 

No surprise to me on Joe's Crab Shack - the fact it took so long is what shocks me. Last time we went there was *years* ago and it was just nasty, seemingly everything bathed in this nauseating peudo-buttery slime and just kinda disgusting. When my *wife* swears off a *crab place*, forget it. Like Amish shunning, only more permanent.

----------


## chuck5815

> It's not just Joe's Crab shack, a bunch of chain restaurants like Applebee's and Ihop have been closing restaurants left and right lately.


Go ahead and add Olive Garden to the list. I hear it's struggling in almost every market.

----------


## DickTracy

I've never eaten at Joes, and I drive by it twice a day...

----------


## bchris02

> Interesting side note, this was part of a discussion we were having about a bunch of Ihop and Applebees locations closing (as far as I know, no list has been released so far of which ones), and how people have yet to figure out a way to blame Amazon.  Radio Shack closed, Amazon's fault.  Rue 21 closed, Amazon's fault.  Gordman's closed, Amazon's fault.  Ihop/Applebees/Joe's Crab Shack/Spaghetti Warehouse/Quiznos/Teavana/(need I continue or has the point been made yet?) close, and it's suddenly a mystery.


I think Amazon is a factor, but a change in consumer tastes is a big part of it.  In terms of mall stores, we are closing in on 2020 and the fads and brands that were popular in 2000 have about run their life cycle.  Keep in mind we are just about as far from 2000 and 2000 was from 1980.  In terms of chain restaurants, I think as local cuisine and local bars have exploded with Millennials, chains that were experiencing their heyday in 2000 such as Applebee's, TGI Friday's, etc are struggling to make it.

----------


## OKCRT

> I've never eaten at Joes, and I drive by it twice a day...


Same here. I used to do Catfish Cabin once in a while back when they were pretty good.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Go ahead and add Olive Garden to the list. I hear it's struggling in almost every market.


Don't talk sh!t about Olive Garden. That's the place you go to propose to someone. Most high end eatery out there.

----------


## rte66man

> Go ahead and add Olive Garden to the list. I hear it's struggling in almost every market.


Small wonder if the Penn Square location is anything to go by.  The food is getting worse and worse.  Last Sunday I ordered the Chicken Alfredo.  There was so little sauce on it that I had to ask for extra alfredo sauce.  The waiter brought about a 1/3 cup of sauce.  Why would you serve any alfredo dish without enough sauce to make it edible?  Way too expensive for the decreasing quality of the food.

----------


## jbkrems

I haven't been to Olive Garden since they eliminated their Caesar salad off the menu.

----------


## Stew

Olive Garden is doing exceptionally well.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Olive Garden is doing exceptionally well.


I agree. Haven't been to one in years. But they are doing fine overall and will be around awhile.

----------


## traxx

> Olive Garden is doing exceptionally well.


Really?

I read something a few years ago about how they were struggling and I wasn't a bit surprised to read that.

----------


## oklip955

Its been years since I've gone to Joes. I had company in town and we went there. We ordered a Seafood something that they served on paper. We asked for no sausage. What we got was like one small boiled potato and 3 small shrimp each for something like $25 for 2 people. You got to be kidding me. I called the waiter back and asked if that was it. Yep. After that I decided not to go back.

----------


## TheirTheir

Of all the national chain restaurants I drive past on the daily, Chilis seems to be doing the best. This is based on a simple observation of the parking lot.

----------


## bchris02

> Don't talk sh!t about Olive Garden. That's the place you go to propose to someone. Most high end eatery out there.


You got that right!  Olive Garden is fine dining at its absolute finest.  A truly fancy restaurant.  El class.

It deserves a place on a list like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A32sSJRQoc

----------


## rezman

When someone in our family has a birthday, they usually pick where to go have dinner.  For her 17th birthday, my daughter chose Olive Garden.  I had not been there inn years. We went to the Memorial road location, and the place seemed very dated, and the food prefabricated. The bread sticks were good though.  Don't plan on ever going back.  

Now,  I like Moni's up on north May. It's one my new favorites.

----------


## SoonerDave

Money Magazine ran a piece recently on Darden Restaurants, their new owner, and the success of Olive Garden. They recently bought Cheddars, which just really depresses me, because I can see crappy service, lousy food, and jacked-up prices heading their way almost immediately. And they were one of the last really decent, unspectacular-but-consistently-good family restaurants that offered good service and value. 

I think I'd rather have a can of Franco-American Spaghettio's than Olive Garden.

----------


## Stew

> Money Magazine ran a piece recently on Darden Restaurants, their new owner, and the success of Olive Garden. They recently bought Cheddars, which just really depresses me, because I can see crappy service, lousy food, and jacked-up prices heading their way almost immediately. And they were one of the last really decent, unspectacular-but-consistently-good family restaurants that offered good service and value. 
> 
> I think I'd rather have a can of Franco-American Spaghettio's than Olive Garden.


Franco-American???  Is that what they were called back in the olden days?  :Wink:

----------


## rte66man

> I think I'd rather have a can of Franco-American Spaghettio's than Olive Garden.


+1

----------


## BLJR

Chili's, Outback, and TX Roadhouse are the 3 top national chains at our house.  I know there are a ton of local options here in OKC, and we have several of those on our rotation, but do you all think that the Blue Apron and similar companies are having an impact?

----------


## BBatesokc

> Chili's, Outback, and TX Roadhouse are the 3 top national chains at our house.  I know there are a ton of local options here in OKC, and we have several of those on our rotation, but do you all think that the Blue Apron and similar companies are having an impact?


Blue Apron is about to go out of business. So, no.


Blue Apron Stock Is Now Cheaper Than a Blue Apron Meal

----------


## DickTracy

> Of all the national chain restaurants I drive past on the daily, Chilis seems to be doing the best. This is based on a simple observation of the parking lot.


I remember when Chilis was awesome, haven't step foot in one in over 5 years.

----------


## mugofbeer

Chile's is still good.  They change their menu and have periodic short term items.  Its just my personal preference  but the only thing I've found I dont like is their queso.

----------


## rezman

I visit Chili's occasionally. I really like their Crispy Honey Chipotle Chicken Crispers with their loaded mashed potatoes.

----------


## bradh

Chili's has the best chips and salsa, don't @ me (or whatever the kids say these days lol)

Seriously though, I refuse to step foot in most big national chains unless I'm forced to.  With the exception of an occasional Chili's vist.

----------


## jompster

> I visit Chili's occasionally. I really like their Crispy Honey Chipotle Chicken Crispers with their loaded mashed potatoes.


Those honey chipotle crispers are my favorite, too, but I'll have to try their loaded mashed taters next time.  I usually just go with fries and the corn cob.  

As for Joe's, we went occasionally because my better half enjoys it, but lately it hasn't really been often. I don't think I'll miss it much.

----------


## whatitis

https://youtu.be/qJxnAR8Vs0I

----------


## BBatesokc

> Really?
> 
> I read something a few years ago about how they were struggling and I wasn't a bit surprised to read that.



CNN Money: People really love eating at Olive Garden

But, then there is this (circa 2014)......

----------


## SOONER8693

> I visit Chili's occasionally. I really like their Crispy Honey Chipotle Chicken Crispers with their loaded mashed potatoes.


That is an excellent choice.

----------


## jbkrems

I do enjoy Chili's... they have improved their fajitas and that's what I get there.

----------


## bradh

http://www.papercitymag.com/culture/...uction/#113616

Some story behind this, Fertita just schooled some fools

----------


## Easy180

> Chili's, Outback, and TX Roadhouse are the 3 top national chains at our house.  I know there are a ton of local options here in OKC, and we have several of those on our rotation, but do you all think that the Blue Apron and similar companies are having an impact?


The Texas Roadhouse on I240 has been crazy busy since it opened years ago.

----------


## MadMonk

The last time I went to Joe's Crabshack was three years ago.  The table was sticky, the floors were sticky, and the menus were sticky.  It was like someone put sugar water in their cleaning solutions.  Combine that with mediocre, half-hearted service and I haven't been back since.

----------


## oklip955

One of my big complaint about these chains is that people on a low sodium diet have issues finding anything on their menus that one can order. I went to Olive Garden with a group from church. I found only salmon. They said that they could make that for me with a low sodium content. Ok I ordered it. What i got was a laughable size of salmon. It was maybe all of 2 " x 2" with 3 small pieces of asparagus on the plate.  They were maybe an inch long. Basically just the heads. All this for $12.95. I could have eaten that in 2 bites.

----------


## chuck5815

> The Texas Roadhouse on I240 has been crazy busy since it opened years ago.


I've never seen a Texas Roadhouse that isn't crazy busy. Those rolls are just completely insane. And I don't even really like white bread.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> The Texas Roadhouse on I240 has been crazy busy since it opened years ago.


Memorial often has an hour wait on weekends. And the whole lobby, area between the bar and lobby and 
outside are jammed with people willing to wait that long. Crazy busy is right.

----------


## bchris02

This is pretty relevant.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/...es-millennials

----------


## Bill Robertson

> This is pretty relevant.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/...es-millennials


It does explain a lot of Applebees problems. We started out to watch the OU vs Aurburn playoff game two years ago. About an hour and a half before game time. Garage?, standing room only. Twin Peaks and Pub W?, weren't letting anymore in the door. Applebees?. Got two seats at the bar right in front of the biggest TV in the house. Could have called 10 friends and had them sit at the bar too. I never got busy. When we decided to get food they gave us 3 menus. An old one, one that they were changing to and one of current specials. I don't like too much of a menu and certainly not 3 to have to pick through. We haven't been back.

----------


## stile99

Applebee's market strategy reminds me a lot of McDonald's.  We don't know what we are, we don't know what we want to be, but we're definitely not what the customer is expecting.

----------


## chuck5815

> Applebee's market strategy reminds me a lot of McDonald's.  We don't know what we are, we don't know what we want to be, but we're definitely not what the customer is expecting.


Except that McDonald's has been totally crushing it lately.

----------


## Snowman

> My brother and I were just chatting the other day about how that place used to be good.  The key here being 'used to'.  I'm not sure precisely when, but at one point they seemed to start a slow decline, made a couple attempts to correct it, and then entered an ever-increasing death spiral.  
> 
> Interesting side note, this was part of a discussion we were having about a bunch of Ihop and Applebees locations closing (as far as I know, no list has been released so far of which ones), and how people have yet to figure out a way to blame Amazon.  Radio Shack closed, Amazon's fault.  Rue 21 closed, Amazon's fault.  Gordman's closed, Amazon's fault.  Ihop/Applebees/Joe's Crab Shack/Spaghetti Warehouse/Quiznos/Teavana/(need I continue or has the point been made yet?) close, and it's suddenly a mystery.


If you can not find a way to blame Amazon for their faults, the trend has been to proclaim Millennials are killing [it].

----------


## warreng88

Retail property sales heat up

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	January 4, 2018

OKLAHOMA CITY – Two restaurant buildings have changed hands, with one of them set to be replaced by another structure.

Joe’s Crab Shack, 5940 Northwest Expressway, will be demolished in order to make way for a three-story mixed-use building. Within the building, a pediatric dentist office will open, operated by David T. Evans and Stephen T. Gray. Evans also bought the neighboring pawnshop and plans to demolish it as well.

The Price Edwards Retail Investment Team sold the Joe’s Crab Shack building for $1.6 million, said broker Paul Ravencraft. The sale closed in December.

“We had a lot of interest in it,” Ravencraft said. “But we approached Evans and he paid our price pretty fast. It was in a matter of a few days.”

Evans’ practice is now in Warr Acres at 5818 NW 50th St.

Ravencraft said most potential buyers who looked at the Joe’s Crab Shack building were going to demolish it. The restaurant was built in 1994 and measured 8,489 square feet. It sits on almost 3 acres and backs up to a creek.

“That restaurant was so specific to a certain type of restaurant use, it would be hard to convert it,” Ravencraft said. “We had a limited group that we could market it to.”

Before December ended, the Retail Investment Team also sold the former Old Chicago restaurant, 2125 SW 74th St., along Interstate 240. It took one day for it to sell, said broker Phillip Mazaheri.

Restaurateur Paul Seikel sold the building for $1.3 million to Long Zhao. The new owner plans to open a Cajun restaurant in the former pizza place.

Mazaheri it wasn’t the first time the team has been involved in a one-day sale.

“It doesn’t happen too often,” he said. “We thought it would close in 2018. But it was close to the asking price. (Seikel) wanted it to close in 2017. The price was close to the evaluation we gave for the property.”

Mazaheri said the investment team didn’t have time to make calls to their usual interested buyers. They had to take more calls telling people the property was under contract.

The team also sold the Ethan Allen building, 222 S. Portland Ave. Ethan Allen isn’t closing; it was purchased by a neighboring furniture company as a long-term investment.

Ravencraft said the two restaurant sales and the Ethan Allen building were a good end to 2017. He said the year had a lot of variety, such as land, a retail center, and small shopping centers. The restaurants were a newer foray, but they fit with their typical sale product because the sites were near shopping centers.

Retail Investment Team broker George Williams said the brokers saw more retail investment activity in 2017 than in 2016.

“We saw some investors selling some of their smaller properties and moving that into bigger investments,” he said.

He said he thinks 2018 will be even busier with the changes made in federal tax regulation.

Ravencraft said the year is already busy, and it’s only day 4.

“The first quarter is usually a slower time, and we just don’t have room to breathe,” he said. “It’s really busy.”

----------


## Pete

The pawnshop building has already been demolished.

----------


## stile99

I would say please be a GOOD Cajun restaurant, but I'm so satisfied with Cajun King that I really don't see where improvement could happen.  Crawfish Pot is basically "across the street", but they didn't really hit it across the plate.  They have meat pies though, so they have that going for them.

----------


## Thomas Vu

There's a place on council and NW expressway called Cajun corner.  Have yet to go to it.  

Also there's another seafood boil place opening where Bonchon was.

----------


## fromdust

> Also there's another seafood boil place opening where Bonchon was.


Wait, there was a Bonchon in Okc, as in the Korean chain?

----------


## Pete

> Wait, there was a Bonchon in Okc, as in the Korean chain?


For about 2 months, then it quickly closed.

Local franchisee.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I would say please be a GOOD Cajun restaurant, but I'm so satisfied with Cajun King that I really don't see where improvement could happen.  Crawfish Pot is basically "across the street", but they didn't really hit it across the plate.  They have meat pies though, so they have that going for them.


Agreed.  Crawfish pot is very limited on what they offer.  Would be nice to have a cajun place similar to Brent's in Edmond.

----------


## Pete

Cajun King at 63rd & MacArthur is absolutely fantastic with tons of items on their buffet.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Cajun King at 63rd & MacArthur is absolutely fantastic with tons of items on their buffet.


We need to try it again.  We ate there 3-4 years ago and thought it was overpriced and the buffet was mainly fried food and a lot of empty pans on the buffet (it was busy so may have had hard time keeping up).  I think Brent's is the best in the city right now.

----------


## soonermike81

> We need to try it again.  We ate there 3-4 years ago and thought it was overpriced and the buffet was mainly fried food and a lot of empty pans on the buffet (it was busy so may have had hard time keeping up).


This is how we felt about Cajun King.   Wife really hasn’t wanted to try it since then; shame because we live really close.

----------


## stile99

If you want to avoid the fried food, you can still leave full.  The jambalaya is EXCELLENT, as are the collard greens.  The etouffee has a wonderful flavor.  If you go on the weekend, go ahead and get a little fried food...the boudin balls are worth it.  As difficult as it is, save some room for the bread pudding...and when I say save some room, I mean you will go back for seconds on the bread pudding.

----------


## ctchandler

In my opinion Cajun King is a good place to go for working folks at lunchtime.  I personally wasn't thrilled with their food.  I did like the choices and some things were really good and some were average at best.  Again, my opinion.  There are several places that serve better food.  The Shack, C'est Ci Bon Catfish and Poboys, Brett's and Trapper's is pretty good too.  If I was still working though, Cajun King would be on my rotation.  A lot of food for a reasonable price.
C. T.

----------


## fromdust

> For about 2 months, then it quickly closed.
> 
> Local franchisee.


Living in the Phils I find myself frequenting that store much more than I should haha. Too bad they closed it was something different for the okc market and not half bad.

----------


## Thomas Vu

The only thing I really liked at Cajun King was the fish served aside from the buffet.

----------


## warreng88

Drove by yesterday and they have started demo on Joe's Crab Shack.

----------


## Pete

> The only thing I really liked at Cajun King was the fish served aside from the buffet.


You should try it again.  I think almost everything is excellent and it's received largely rave reviews.

----------


## erasmusred

I noticed demo on this location myself (as I drive by it during my commute).  Anyone have insight into what they are making room for?  Or is this clearing simply to make the land more attractive for a prospective buyer?

----------


## Roger S

> I noticed demo on this location myself (as I drive by it during my commute).  Anyone have insight into what they are making room for?  Or is this clearing simply to make the land more attractive for a prospective buyer?


Check post #47

----------


## Thomas Vu

> You should try it again.  I think almost everything is excellent and it's received largely rave reviews.


On your word, I will =)

----------


## erasmusred

> Check post #47


Apologies, I hadn't seen it before I asked.

----------


## warreng88

Dental offices to fill former Joe’s Crab Shack site

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	January 11, 2018

WARR ACRES – David Evans took over Jerry Miller’s pediatric dentist office in 2012. In the last five years, Evans has had to hire a second dentist, Stephen Gray, to help meet demand at Pediatric Dental OKC.

Gray helped with the patient load, but now there needs to be more space for the two doctors.

Evans and Gray’s practice is off the 39th Expressway, at NW 50th Street. They searched for an existing space, but didn’t find anything that fit their needs.

They found a closed pawnshop on Northwest Expressway that could be demolished. In June, Evans Equities LLC purchased the site for $1.7 million.

Red Prairie Design Group architect Patrick Bumpas had designed a two-story, 18,000-square-foot office building to fit the former pawnshop site. Construction documents were drawn.

But a few months later, Price Edwards Retail Investment Team broker Paul Ravencraft approached Evans with another land option. The former site of Joe’s Crab Shack, 5940 Northwest Expressway, was for sale, and it would offer a view of trees and a creek. Evans purchased the site in a matter of days, Ravencraft said. He paid $1.6 million for it in December.

Bumpas had to change his drawings a bit to fit the new site, he said. But the building’s overall design remained nearly the same. Changing the plan after construction documents have been created is a rare occurrence, he said.

Bumpas also did a master site plan for Evans so he’ll have a better idea of what to do with the pawnshop site.

The office building will sit where the former Joe’s Crab Shack once stood, putting the building closer to the waterway. It will have a large, glass curtain wall on the west so patients can see outside.

“(Evans) had seen other facilities similar to this practice that benefited from curves, with a lot of glass and openness so the patients can enjoy a view while they’re there,” he said. “He hadn’t been able to take advantage of that with his other offices.”

Pediatric Dental OKC will take the entire second floor. Bumpas designed the space to accommodate families, with a stair-step area for television viewing and getting homework done. He said Evans requested a space where siblings and parents would feel comfortable while waiting on the patient.

The interior finishes will consist of warm, wood finishes, and pops of bright colors. The surfaces will be sterile, but won’t have the typical white-on-white hospital look.

“That helps with the patient experience,” Bumpas said.

The first floor will be leased by an orthodontic practice. There will be 3,000 square feet available for lease. The building is owned by Western Charm LLC, of which Evans is a partner.

Lingo Construction will make Bumpas’ plan a reality. President Stan Lingo said he doesn’t foresee any challenges with the site. He was involved with the project first, and then brought in Bumpas.

“We’re excited to do work with a new client,” Lingo said. “We do other work in Warr Acres, so we’re excited to work in that community as well.”

Evans said he expects his practice will move into the new building in November.

“We’re excited to be staying in Warr Acres,” Evans said. “We hope to be there for decades to come. We want to continue to take care of a lot of children.

“That area of town needs a little attention. We’re excited to bring this to that southwest corner.”

----------


## Pete

Holy cow, that is a lot of money.

I should have been a pediatric dentist!

----------


## BLJR

The Joe's crab shack at I-240 and Penn has a construction fence around it and a couple of storage containers on the side.  Anyone know what may be going on there?  They have been there for several months, and I don't see any exterior renovations.

----------


## Pete

> The Joe's crab shack at I-240 and Penn has a construction fence around it and a couple of storage containers on the side.  Anyone know what may be going on there?  They have been there for several months, and I don't see any exterior renovations.


Del Taco.

----------


## Pete

There is still a huge area to the west owned by the same group that is just a vacant lot.

----------


## taha

any idea what's going on with the land directly east to this building? it was a pawn shop but then it was razed and the land sat empty for a couple of years. some structure going up today with some dirt moving over the past week

----------


## kjones

> any idea what's going on with the land directly east to this building? it was a pawn shop but then it was razed and the land sat empty for a couple of years. some structure going up today with some dirt moving over the past week


Scooters coffee

----------


## Bowser214

You sure it's not a Braum's  :Wink:

----------

